

Show HN: How a Few Guys Over-Engineered an AppStore Indie Game Success - ZaneClaes
http://lifebyexperimentation.com/2014/11/appstore-over-engineered-success/

======
hoodoof
I think you have misinterpreted Paul Graham's "Do things that don't scale.".

